# Anyone here ride the Coast to Coast Michigan ride this weekend?



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

anyone here ride C2C 100 or 200 this weekend? I heard it's about the same difficulty as DK200, just different challenges - like sand.


----------



## coyotegulch (Apr 26, 2009)

This was posted on another site.

http://ridinggravel.forumchitchat.com/post/michigan-coast-to-coast-after-event-thoughts-9739383


----------

